# Stihl FS 55R



## mb1973 (May 16, 2015)

I have a FS 55R that is about 8 years old. Prior to using it this year I replaced the air filter, fuel filter, and plug. Also cleaned the screen in the exhaust which was totally plugged. After all that the trimmer ran great. Better than it has in several years. I ran about a tank and a half of fuel through it and it suddenly stalled and will not restart. I checked the spark and it is good. Sprayed some starting fluid into the carb and it still does not start. The weird thing is if you set the choke and try to start it, after the second or third pull there is a loud pop and a rush of air out the exhaust and the choke flips back to the run position. Some other info, I have been using ethanol free gas for the last few years and prior to that always used stabilizer or sea foam.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 5, 2015)

any scaring on cylinder


----------



## mb1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> any scaring on cylinder


Nope, it looks good.

Replaced the coil and it is now running like a champ.


----------



## mb1973 (Jun 18, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> any scaring on cylinder


Nope, it looks good.

Replaced the coil and it is now running like a champ.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 18, 2015)

glad to here want the service manual for that model


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Used to be points and condensers went bad on old equipment now you see Lot more coils acting up.


----------



## backhoelover (Jun 19, 2015)

Yeah the New coil has stages and rev limiters plus cur it boards In them


----------



## mb1973 (Jun 21, 2015)

backhoelover said:


> glad to here want the service manual for that model


Thanks for the manual!


----------

